# Singapore: a car filmed coming from nowhere



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2017)

A car from nowhere has recently been filmed in Singapore, a city-state of South Asia, indignant Internet users ...
Filmed through a dashcam in Singapore, a city-state of South Asia, this video is currently polling users. Indeed, this car-mounted on-dash camera filmed the moment when a gray-colored car appeared from "nowhere", just in front of a second vehicle, coming out of an intersection in the city. very busy, cutting off the road.

If since its launch, this video knows a flourishing popularity, many media have taken the information. Neither more nor less, they speak of "ghost car".
A "ghost" car in Singapore, the optical illusion
However, according to the little information we have, no one in this slight accident has been hurt. However, a question remains about where the vehicle came from. Where did he come from, and how did he get there so quickly?
For some, it would be a simple optical illusion. Indeed, in response to these questions, Internet users claim that the white car was simply hiding the gray vehicle throughout its journey. It would be only once the change of direction began at this intersection, that it would have been visible on camera. The shadows on the road and the distortion of the dashboard camera also strongly contribute to this optical illusion.
However, for others, the gray car came from an underground car park, hardly visible on the images.

Singapour : une voiture filmée venant de nulle part - DocuMystere : Paranormal et mystères du monde


----------



## depotoo (Nov 10, 2017)

Pretty cool, the optical illusion of it, not the crash.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Pretty cool, the optical illusion of it, not the crash.


I watch the video left and right and I do not see the car coming! but it's a small car.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 10, 2017)

Notice the reflection to its left at the end.  It is obscuring it, I believe.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool, the optical illusion of it, not the crash.
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2017)

When it is in slow motion i look at the left and i don't see the car coming...pretty strange


----------



## malnila (Nov 12, 2017)

I was gonna go with the underground parking theory but looking at the video again, I don't see any evidence of an underground opening. I would think the gray car blended in with the shadows.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 13, 2017)

malnila said:


> I was gonna go with the underground parking theory but looking at the video again, I don't see any evidence of an underground opening. I would think the gray car blended in with the shadows.


Malina, me when I look for the shadows and also at the top of the car to see and to the left, I do not see the car coming, it seems to come from nowhere


----------



## waltky (Nov 13, 2017)

possum wonderin'...

... Where'd dat big ol' lizard come from?


----------



## malnila (Nov 14, 2017)

Dalia said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna go with the underground parking theory but looking at the video again, I don't see any evidence of an underground opening. I would think the gray car blended in with the shadows.
> ...



I hear ya. I agree that that dang car just "appeared."


----------

